# *** Hot Pink for the Club ***



## user79 (Jun 17, 2006)

Haven't posted any FOTDs in a while because I moved countries! But now I may have some more opportunities again.

Went out last night and decided to go for a hot pink look. These pics are taken after I got home, so not immediately after application, so the lipstick looks a bit worn already. Oh well. I don't really "do" pink unless it's hot pink.

















Eyes: Paint in Bamboon, Coppering e/s, Jest e/s, Woodwinked e/s, Bright Fuchsia pigment, Carbon e/s on brows, Blacktrack Fluidliner

Lips: Rimmel lipstick in Pout

Face: BE mineral foundation, L'oreal concealer, Blushbaby blush


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 17, 2006)

wow, LOVE the hot pink!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 17, 2006)

OMG i love this look! you're to much!!


----------



## Charnelle (Jun 17, 2006)

Amazing.


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 17, 2006)

Very pretty! I love the complement of fuschia on your skintone! I always love your FOTD's!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 17, 2006)

damn girl, you fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the hot pinks on you. especially the lips! i'm surprised Rimmel l/s has such staying power, it still looks fresh to me...i need to get hooked up with some of that haha!


----------



## user79 (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks girls!

Yeah I actually think Rimmel lipsticks are very good quality, they have some nice vibrant colours as well, more poppy than most drugstore lines that seem to have more run-of-the-mill colours.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 17, 2006)

Wow!!! U look Amazing... Like  model
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im glad u posted this.. its been a while since u posted.. I read that u moved countries??? Well i hope u are all settled in B/c im ready for more MissChievous looks be posted hopefull soon.  "Just beautiful"


----------



## delovely (Jun 17, 2006)

the lips are sooo gorgeous. and i love your earrings! so cute!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice....I love those earrings.


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 17, 2006)

Wow!! Sooo fuckin gorgeous!


----------



## user79 (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_Wow!!! U look Amazing... Like  model
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im glad u posted this.. its been a while since u posted.. I read that u moved countries??? Well i hope u are all settled in B/c im ready for more MissChievous looks be posted hopefull soon.  "Just beautiful"_

 

Aw thanks hun! Yeah I moved from Canada to Switzerland, but I have another move ahead of me, but this time just to a new apartment. Staying with family momentarily til my man and I get set up here.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey Lady!! Hope the move went smoothly! Glad to see you're back and posting


----------



## ruby_soho (Jun 17, 2006)

Looks awesome! I wish I could work a bold eye and lip like that.


----------



## Leanne (Jun 17, 2006)

Your eyeshadow is amazing! & You look gorgeous


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 17, 2006)

Love the lips.


----------



## Femme Noir (Jun 17, 2006)

looks great! What took you to switzerland?


----------



## Sanne (Jun 17, 2006)

wow that's super hot!!!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 17, 2006)

That is hottttt! I love the lips especially.


----------



## Minrlluv2 (Jun 17, 2006)

That's pretty!


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Jun 17, 2006)

I love the lipstick. Nice color. I may have to get that soon. Great look as always !


----------



## Pink_minx (Jun 17, 2006)

You remind me of a mermaid with those shell looking earrings and your make up.  Very gorgeous!


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jun 18, 2006)

I LOVE this look!


----------



## farra712 (Jun 18, 2006)

I love this!  I think you just inspired me to get bright fuschia pigment!


----------



## smiles4c (Jun 18, 2006)

you always look so amazing, but this is the hottest thing I've ever seen! 

*drools*


----------



## Ambi (Jun 18, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 18, 2006)

hot hot hot hot look


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Jun 18, 2006)

wow someone lookin hot!i love it its my fav from u so far.ur earins are so beautiful


----------



## Blushed (Jun 18, 2006)

Love the e/s. Hotttt


----------



## Cleopatra (Jun 18, 2006)

That is dang hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I love the combination of the eyes and lips.  I think I might have to check out that lipstick for myself


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 18, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## Jeannine8 (Jun 18, 2006)

i love this look, besides the makekup, the hair, the earrings, everything! hot.


----------



## user79 (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks girls! You are all so very sweet. <3


----------



## poppy z (Jun 18, 2006)

Pink is so beautiful on you.
I went to gothic club last night and I was in pink and black too. I will put some fotds....
Anyway, you're great lady!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_OMG i love this look! you're to much!!_

 
for real....


how is life in the new place???


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 18, 2006)

ok I love it 
The pink on you looks fabulous 
I love the second picture very hot


----------



## Jaim (Jun 18, 2006)

You're just incredible.


----------



## tattyxheart (Jun 18, 2006)

GAH! i LOVE it. this is the coolest one i've seen. i totally love it =]


----------



## ch33tah (Jun 18, 2006)

very hot jules. love the hot pink!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 19, 2006)

holy crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u look AMAZING!!! asbolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## User34 (Jun 19, 2006)

looks great !


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 19, 2006)

omg, those colors against your skin look amazing! the bold eye and lip is similar shades totally works for you!!!


----------



## mpicky (Jun 19, 2006)

Dang girl ,you look hot!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Jun 19, 2006)

you is a model.


----------



## user79 (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ch33tah* 
_very hot jules. love the hot pink!_

 
omghi2u girl!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jun 19, 2006)

love Love Love it! you look so fly!


----------



## Isis (Jun 19, 2006)

Absolutely stunning!! And I adore those earrings too!


----------



## CaramelKiss (Jun 19, 2006)

Hot!!!


----------



## labwom (Jun 20, 2006)

Pretty!!!


----------



## merleskaya (Jun 20, 2006)

Your lips look so lush and dimensional...and the contrast between your creamy skin and dark hair is lovely.  Beautiful!

merleskaya


----------



## Shanneran (Jun 20, 2006)

you look rockin! great job on the mu! you look smokin'!


----------



## Monique_sl (Jun 20, 2006)

Amazing!!! Whow  
If you don't mind i gonna try to copy this look from you ;-)


----------



## bitsy (Jun 22, 2006)

your look is fantastic...ouch...i'm growing wood.

i'd say your "hot pink look" is TOO hot for the clubs!!


----------



## ruhin (Jun 26, 2006)

That l/s is amazing! I WANT I WANT I WANT.


----------



## hypergrl273 (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow i LOVE This, it's my favorite out of all the fotds i've seen from you!


----------



## wildesigns (Jun 28, 2006)

Bam!


----------



## OnLyPanTies (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks, off to try to re-create


----------



## chrisantiss (Aug 11, 2006)

Ooooh...so beautiful.


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 11, 2006)

very pretty. you look great


----------



## Bianca (Aug 11, 2006)

You pull of the bright makeup really well! It looks great with your skintone.


----------



## CuteEpy2112 (Aug 11, 2006)

wow thats gorgeous!


----------



## angelica (Aug 11, 2006)

wow I love this look, you look so classy


----------



## Ksstavros (Aug 11, 2006)

Gorgeous, vibrant combination!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 11, 2006)

I absolutely love all of your looks! You're gorgeous.


----------



## KJam (Aug 12, 2006)

Stunning - totally hot!


----------



## {Dear Tragedy} (Aug 12, 2006)

Sooooo pretty....I don't understand why I can't find Rimmel Pout anywhere.
I'm gonna go into fetal position and cry.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 13, 2006)

wow! you're talented woman! keep up the good work! make us proud!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 13, 2006)

GORGEOUS! I must get that lippie!


----------



## Ambi (Aug 13, 2006)

So pretty, I especially like the liner with that look.


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 13, 2006)

gorgeous


----------



## lovehouse (Aug 30, 2006)

woooooooooooow 
i love this look 
and your lipstick beautiful
please i need the number of lipstick
pllllllllllllllllllllllease


----------



## user79 (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxJillianxx* 
_Sooooo pretty....I don't understand why I can't find Rimmel Pout anywhere.
I'm gonna go into fetal position and cry._

 
I'm almost certain it's been discontinued. I never see it anymore either.


----------



## LolaStarz (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm glad your back.  I LOVE your FOTD's.  Your skin is just beautiful --- you look like a porcelain doll or something.  STUNNING!!


----------



## tiramisu (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XxTinker_BellxX* 
_Wow!! Sooo fuckin gorgeous!_

 






 I love this... I wish I could pull that off; you look amazing!


----------



## Temptasia (Sep 1, 2006)

Amazing!

I don't "do" pink either, but that looks really hot.

Lips look amazing!


----------



## cocoaGLAM! (Sep 1, 2006)

You always look amazing & have the most creative/colorful/outgoing type of makeup on ! !
You make hot pink even hotter <3


----------



## Ella_ (Sep 1, 2006)

wow. Stunning.
I adore those earings. Mum had a pair just like that but someone stole them out of her luggage when she flew interstate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder if I can find them online.


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Sep 1, 2006)

hot blending


----------



## stacey (Sep 2, 2006)

that's fcuking HOT! I'm absolutely in love with all your looks. do a tut on this look!


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Nov 23, 2007)

wow, you really have a beautiful skin tone.  Please don't tan it, it really is beautiful pale like that.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 24, 2007)

Oldie but goodie, this look is hot!


----------



## mslips (Nov 24, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## onionbooty (Nov 24, 2007)

I LOVE THE COLOR!  it's so PRETTY.


----------



## Esperansa_b (Nov 24, 2007)

That's awesome, looks like you applied the makeup just before the pictures were taken! I missed your posts alot. The makeup is so hot.


----------



## entipy (Nov 24, 2007)

Thank goodness for thread resurrection!!! This is so gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love those earrings SO much.


----------



## user79 (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow this is an old thread...

I'm soooo mad because I lost that lipstick!! It was one of my favs and it's been discontinued. *sniff*

I haven't found a perfect dupe for it yet.


----------



## oooshesbad (Nov 24, 2007)

*LOVELY You look WONDERFUL*


----------



## pichima (Nov 24, 2007)

amazing as usual!


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Nov 24, 2007)

You have some of the most beautiful skin I have ever seen. It's flawless.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Nov 24, 2007)

ahmazing!


----------



## mishameesh (Nov 25, 2007)

*jaw drops*  OMG!  You look stunning!  this look just takes my breath away!  I love the colors!  and I must have that lipstick!


----------



## Morsel (Jan 22, 2008)

This looks amazing with your dark hair and brows.


----------



## bby112 (Jan 22, 2008)

thats HOT!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 22, 2008)

holy shmokes!! u are so beautiful! pink looks incredible on you!


----------



## Inkerbelle (Jan 22, 2008)

cool! love the fuchsia.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 24, 2008)

I love this! In what order did you apply the shadows?


----------



## blessedone337 (Jan 24, 2008)

I love your work! You are so beautiful, very nice job!


----------



## revinn (Jan 24, 2008)

Love, love, LOVE your hair. I am jealous.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 26, 2008)

So freaking hot....


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jan 27, 2008)

this is the hottest look ever!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 27, 2008)

That looks great on you!


----------

